# Experience Certificate Format- Hotel Manager



## turkishdelight (Apr 3, 2017)

Hello experts,

I am planning to apply 190 as a Hotel Manager. I need an experience certificate from my previous workplace and fortunately, they are happy to provide it on their letter pad. However, they have asked me for the format and I can not find one. *Can someone pls provide me a sample format for hotel manager with role & responsibilities listed, which they will accept in skill assessment by VETASSESS*. Moreover, if I get the experience certificate on their hotel letter pad, do I still need to make them write statutory declaration?

(p.s- I used to get paid in cash and do not have any payslips, do you think this will be an issue?)


----------

